# AnyOne Near Southern Illinois Area.



## dinki2 (Nov 16, 2008)

I hate to even post this as it may make me look like a bad person but here it goes.

One of the puppies that we gave to a family awhile back came back to us after the previous owners lost their house. Well they finally were able to talk the super of the apartment their staying in to let them take one so they only took one of them and had to leave the other guy here with us because they dont have enough money to support two dogs.

I have looked all over the net called places asked friends and it just seems nobody wants JJ, it makes me mad that nobody would want such a loving dog, and last thing I even want to think of doing is taking him to a shelter.

He hasnt had any vet work besides deworming and such at 8 weeks as far as I know I plan on getting him soon his notmal puppy shots tho. Hes a healthy energetic puppy and it saddens me that noone seems to want him.

I would gladly take him in with Heidi and Dakota but thats just to many puppy mouths plus 3 cat mouths to keep up with bill wise every month. So im simply asking if anyone here is wanting a beautiful GSD/Lab mixed puppy please PM me, as Iwant to find the little guy a home and not a shelter.

I dont really know how to go about the whole rehoming fee thing but im sure if you wanted we may set up a small fee but I jsut want to find him a good home and it seems that all people on here are dog lovers of course and could take care of my buddy the way he needs to be taken care of.

Heres a pic of him below, now if you can please tell me why noone would want such a handsome boy please point it out to me lol.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Awww JJ's adorable!!! 

Have you contacted any Rescues in your area? Try the GSD Rescues. They might be able to help you find a good home for him while you keep him at your home.

I hope you find a forever home for JJ soon.


----------

